# Need New Tires



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I was searching for prices on tires. Came across a trailer tire, Greenball Transmaster. Has anyone heard of this manufacture or have any experience with these tires?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Nver heard of them -- but my advice -- i would stay with the major manufacturers and never skimp on trailer tires... allot at stake is riding on them...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Greenball is a tire that is made by goodyear if my memory works.

Ive heard good things about them.

Carey


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I know Greenball makes ATV tires, but never used them.

You can read up on them at www.greenball.com


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Never heard of them. I just bought 6 Kumho 857's. Had good reviews and its a 14'D load range tire. Guess we shall see.


----------

